# How to install logitech old webcam in Windows 7?



## hermitmaster

I hate to be captain obvious, but did you try plugging it in?


----------



## tCoLL

troll


----------



## barbara369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I hate to be captain obvious, but did you try plugging it in?


it is not offically supported by logitech for windows 7 and vista, have to have some hack way to do so.


----------



## Aazelion

Plugging it in should be enough, W7 looks for drivers automatically


----------



## barbara369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Plugging it in should be enough, W7 looks for drivers automatically


as I just said, logitech made old webcam doesn't work in windows 7 and vista, have to have hacking way to solve it


----------



## cloudbyday

Plug it in, please!


----------



## barbara369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbyday*
> 
> Plug it in, please!


told all of you that it doesn't work. Windows 7 would just tell you it is not even compatible.


----------



## MacG32

One of these will work.









http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Windows-7-Discussion-Topics-READ/Quickcam-Messenger-working-on-Windows-Vista-Windows-7-x86/td-p/369941

or

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Webcams/Quickcam-messenger-on-windows-7-x64-RTM/td-p/381524


----------



## barbara369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> One of these will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Windows-7-Discussion-Topics-READ/Quickcam-Messenger-working-on-Windows-Vista-Windows-7-x86/td-p/369941
> or
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Webcams/Quickcam-messenger-on-windows-7-x64-RTM/td-p/381524


I have tried method 1 but still it says cannot find a suitable driver. I am not sure if windows 7 has fixed this "bug" in windows 7 update.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbara369*
> 
> I have tried method 1 but still it says cannot find a suitable driver. I am not sure if windows 7 has fixed this "bug" in windows 7 update.


Buy a new webcam then. Good luck.


----------



## barbara369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Buy a new webcam then. Good luck.


really suck to give up a working webcam...


----------



## barbara369

I thought someone here must know how to solve it


----------



## barbara369

sad that no one knows


----------



## cloudbyday

Why is it sad? You have an old webcam that has drivers which are incompatible. Old tech is old tech, we can't help you.


----------



## xDriftyy

That's like being upset that someone in a ferarri shop has no solution for fixing a 60's plymouth, just not happenin. On another note, go to their website and download the general driver installer, I can't link to it because the search resets when you go to the link


----------



## cloudbyday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> That's like being upset that someone in a ferarri shop has no solution for fixing a 60's plymouth, just not happenin. On another note, go to their website and download the general driver installer, I can't link to it because the search resets when you go to the link


+1


----------



## Adi213

Do you know

Camera Name or Model Number

look here...

http://logitech-en-emea.custhelp.com...2,5/cl/roeu,en


----------



## TinpotRobot

Pretty poor response by all on here to an honest question ...

First - most webcams work off similar base chips - so you could circumnavigate all of this by trying a base reference driver for the chip used by that Logitech webcam.

Second - Windows 7 does try to install an appropriate driver. Well, it does for me ... so all you need is the software that uses it. In this case, run the setup, wait until it coughs over the signed driver bit, then navigate to C:\Users\<--your user ID-->\AppData\Local\Temp and find the latest folder date/time wise (mine was actually called Logitech but yours may differ). Inside there should be a few other folders - one of them is called LWS - which is the Logitech Webcam Software that uses the driver. That should install just fine ...

BTW - if you don't have the installed driver under device manager, in that folder is all of the DLLs that make up the driver plus the INF for the installer - fiddling with the INF (its a text file) and pressing "UPDATE DRIVER" under device manager and pointing it in this direction may also work, but I doubt it. My best suggestion would be to locate the base driver for the chipset.

Third - the various snotty responses about "get a new one" - that's really not helpful or constructive is it people. As a new member here, it really surprised me - all you have to say is "I am unsure - it sounds as if Logitech couldn't get it signed by MS" (which is the case). Not say very unhelpful things.

Hope it helps.

Paul

PS - this is how I got my Logitech quickcam to work under Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit ...


----------



## cloudbyday

Wow, why are we bumping this thread?


----------



## NeoReaper

Why don't you get droidcam or something and use your phone as a webcam if you really want a webcam.


----------



## mdemelli

Hey all,
I know old thread...but had same problem on thic cam from XP days onto my new PC with Windows 7 Pro 64...and this site has drivers:
http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/quickcam-messenger-product

Just click on 32 or 64 bit and download and double click!

hope not too late for threadstarter or someone...


----------



## BinaryBummer

+1 to this ^
Do the consensus of posts,

I had webcams way back as well to and decided since I can't program I need to buy a new more modern one to keep in the game.. It is probably 8 or 16 bit programming and in short ot os dated and really won't work good enough..

Amazing that one would seek out a long complicated need to get it to work, but then to find after it is all done the resolution won't cut it..

Buy another and stop being cheap..


----------



## mdemelli

I agree, about the resolution being so low! I mean, it does not seem THAT long ago that I bought it..and used it until not THAT long ago...(but already felt it was Lo-Res..) but it WAS 2012 when I bought it and was one of cheaper ones then...

And so, I just installed it and used it, and in the preview alone, yikes, I look so......grainy!!! LOL

So, yeah, it works...but need an HD WebCam

Out of curiosity, What do you recommend, BinaryB??


----------

